# Indian Visa in Dubai



## ksk80 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, 

I am a US citizen currently living in Dubai. I want to visit India. do any of you know the process of obtaining an Indian visa in Dubai.

Thx


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

You have to go to the consulate in Bur Dubai, 

Go to Consulate General of India- Consular Services, ICWA, NRI Complaints, Visa Fees, Emergency Certificates, Overseas Citizens India and print off form there, go to the consulate get there early - its always very busy, they will process within 1 day or so.. i think it costs 100 AED+ i cant remember...


----------



## ksk80 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks marc!


----------

